# Whitening Leaves??



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 11, 2016)

This is Paphiopedilum Vanda M. Pearman that I have had for about three years.
Earlier this spring, one leaf started to bleach under the light set up, and I placed it back to the window.
It has since been slowly bleaching on two leaves.
They are both middle leaves out of 7.

I had this same issues with Paphiopedilum Uneme (delenatii x wenshanense), although that plant had all of its leaves bleaching.

Anyone seen this happening on their plants??

Otherwise, the plant looks fine. Tons of healthy roots and active growing most of the time. just never flowers. lol

Second picture is for comparison.
You can see little bit of the bleaching leaf at the lower left side of the picture.


----------



## abax (Dec 11, 2016)

I see this in winter now and then, but it's usually just old
bottom leaves. I bet it's just too much light and not anything to worry about. I hope somebody else chimes
in case we both really need to worry.


----------



## gonewild (Dec 12, 2016)

Have you been secretly been using Hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 12, 2016)

No. 
All plants are grown the same way.
Only this plant and uneme that I parted, but not because of bleaching.
I also have paph Pink Sky with bleaching, but it's a lot severe. 

Just showing and trying to see if others have seen this. 

I think it's just some random physiological malfunction?


----------



## John M (Dec 12, 2016)

How about a couple whole plant shots?


----------



## gonewild (Dec 12, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> I think it's just some random physiological malfunction?



Maybe but something causes it.


----------



## Don I (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a Vanda M. Pearman that has what looks like that on the two lower leaves of a growth that has already flowered. I had a spicerianum that seemed to lose the chlorophyll in it's leaves. I didn't have a clue what to do. Eventually I tried Iron Chelate, then Epson Salts nothing worked. I threw the plant in the compost but the roots looked so good I repotted it. It eventually died. The sad thing was the plant seemed to be growing so well and then boom. That one seemed to work its way in from the tips so probably not the same.
Don


----------



## troy (Jan 30, 2017)

I have a set of brachy seedlings I got with bleached out leaves, I doused with inocucor and cal mag, then put them in the shade, color is coming back


----------



## Hyun007 (Jan 31, 2017)

Hmmm....i only had bleaching problem with my Callosum when it got too much sunlight.


----------

